# Sibling Names for Evelyn



## mummyat18

My daughter ( 8 months today ) is names Evelyn Grace Cassidy
Wondering if anyone has any suggestions for names for siblings that go with her name.

Boy and Girl names


I like 

Deklen (Deck-len) for the first name

Arie ( family name ) 

I got absolutely no other ideas. Please help :)


----------



## JJKCB

mummyat18 said:


> My daughter ( 8 months today ) is names Evelyn Grace Cassidy
> Wondering if anyone has any suggestions for names for siblings that go with her name.
> 
> 
> Boy and Girl names
> 
> 
> I like
> 
> Deklen (Deck-len) for the first name
> 
> Arie ( family name )
> 
> I got absolutely no other ideas. Please help :)

deklen is cute but im used to seeing it spelled declan

girls:

Ashlyn
Caitlyn
Caitlin
Evangeline
Evelina
Jocelyn
Katelyn
Kaylyn
Linda
Lyndsey
Madalyn


boys:

Brooklyn
Colin
Devlin
Emlyn
Evan
Flynn
Franklin
Llewellyn
Lincoln
Linus
Lyndon
Merlin


----------



## SarahP13

When I read the title I was going to suggest DD1s name as DD2 is Evelyn and I think the names go nicely together...

Her name is Grace :haha:

Other names we considered are:

Matilda
Betsy 
Florence
Phoebe

We struggled with boys but I liked:

Oscar
Zachary
Theo
Sebastian
Braden
Alexander


----------



## Dream.dream

Evelyn to me is a pretty classics name 

Elizabeth , Rebecca , lilianna , Victoria , Caroline 

mathew , Alexander, William , Henry, Noah, Seth


----------



## MUMOF5

I think Madeleine goes nice with Evelyn (Maddie & Evie) :thumbup:

I think it needs to be a 'traditional' style name :thumbup:

I like pp suggestions of Florence and Phoebe too :flower:


----------



## fairy_gem

Hey!

Some suggestions for girls:

Martha
Agatha
Edith
Florence
Harriet
Matilda
Penelope
Phoebe
Prudence
Tabitha
Genevieve
Beatrice
Adeline
Eloise
Cordelia
Imogen
Adelaide
Felicity
Rosalie
Meredith


:flower:


----------

